# Is anyone a canine massage therapist? Advice needed please!!



## Amanda Woolham (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I run a successful dog walking and pet sitting business and I am looking into training in canine massage/sports therapy. I have a lot of clients i think may benefit this and I volunteer with racing greyhounds and guide dogs. Do you think you his type of service is popular/needed? Would this work well alongside dog walking/pet sitting? 

Thank you for reading this.

Amanda


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Amanda Woolham said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I run a successful dog walking and pet sitting business and I am looking into training in canine massage/sports therapy. I have a lot of clients i think may benefit this and I volunteer with racing greyhounds and guide dogs. Do you think you his type of service is popular/needed? Would this work well alongside dog walking/pet sitting?
> 
> ...


Well as I compete in various dog sports, I spend a lot of time with my McTimoney Chiropractor. She is also a qualified massage therapist and uses a laser.
Most savvy owners that compete with their dogs get them treated on a regular basis with either a chiro, physio or massage therapist.


----------

